# Anyone use liquid Octogon soap?



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I found this in my local supermarket awhile ago. It is in a big yellow bottle with green letters and says for hand washables and grease cutter.This bottle has no information on it other than that. What do I do with this? I would like to wash dishes since its good for grease but it dosen't say dish liquid. tyia




eta: This is it http://www.colgate.com/app/Colgate/US/HC/Products/Dishwashing/CrystalWhiteOctagon.cvsp I guess it is good for dishes. Anyone use it?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I used it for years to wash dishes -- it works just fine. I found it a little thinner than some of the more expensive brands (like Dawn, etc.), so you might tend to use a little more of it.

It's a detergent rather than a soap, no matter what they call it. Detergent works better in hard water than soap does.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I used it for years but have not seen it around here in forever.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Im pretty sure I have soft water. Im going to try it tommrow. Thanks!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Ive been using this for a while now and it works great! Compared to other brands its cheaper and last longer because the bottle is bigger. :goodjob:


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I have read so much abaout the octomom here lately that I misread your post title for half a second! Thats weird.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

It dosen't help that I spelled octagon octogon in the title does it?:1pig:


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Dreamy said:


> It dosen't help that I spelled octagon octogon in the title does it?:1pig:


Might have had something to do with it.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Try new Octomom soap. For when you have a lot of diapers to wash!

And it leaves a nice sane scent.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thats a good one!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Since I can't get fels naptha here, I use it in my homemade laundry soap. Occasionally for dishes too. And of course when I run out of liquid hand soap I use it there too.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Since I can't get fels naptha here, I use it in my homemade laundry soap. Occasionally for dishes too. And of course when I run out of liquid hand soap I use it there too.


Great idea to use it in homemade laundry soap!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

My mother used it the whole time I was growing up and after, so about 40 yrs. It's great stuff. Was happy when I recently found where to get it here in BR. ldc


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it the same as the bar soap?


----------

